# Creating a 'Natural' Cave



## Zerocon (5 May 2011)

Hey,
How would I go about creating a 'cave' in my 20 Gal?
I would like to fit it in with the looks of an aquascape, but without making it looks like a tacky LFS fake cave...
Would using HC or moss around a plastic tube (with small holes in) work? 
I need some ideas please, it'll be for my Female Dwarf Gourami, my cherries (getting on saturday).


----------



## idris (5 May 2011)

I can't tell you exactly how natural it's going to look for a while yet, but this is my work-in-progress cave. 
http://ukaps.org/forum/viewtopic.php?f=35&t=15588


----------



## Bobtastic (5 May 2011)

I made a cave out of pebbles stuck together with silicon for my community tank. Looks like this.






You could probably put some moss on it to help it blended in.


----------



## nayr88 (5 May 2011)

I made a cave for my apistogramma's by having a ton of landscaping stone and fitting it together so it was nise and tight, I tied moss onto it and it looks pretty good, and they love it 

Your best bet would be like bobs, but I think itd look better with lava rock, with moss tied to it.


----------



## Zerocon (6 May 2011)

Do I need a special type of Silicon?
They all look great, I'm just going to go for it, I will be starting a Journal soon!


----------



## idris (6 May 2011)

Make sure you use aquarium safe silicon. The normal bathroom stuff has things like fungicide in them which you don't really want in an aquarium.
I think someone recently posted a link to a cheap online supplier - about £3 or £4 for a cartridge, which is much cheaper than LFSs. But I can't find the thread just now. But shop around online.


----------

